# Zaskar LE - Original oder Fake?



## Marc_M (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage an die GT-Experten.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen neuwertigen Zaskar LE Rahmen gekauft (private Verkaufsanzeige aus Bike-Zeitschrift) um mir ein Bike für MTB-Trial aufzubauen. Normalerweise verwende ich nur 20Zoll-Trialbikes, allerdings wollte ich zur Abwechslung auch mal 26Zoll ausprobieren.
Nunja, ich konnte mich nie richtig an die Größe gewöhnen, sodass das Bike nur selten benutzt wurde. Es ist mir allerdings zu schade, um es im Keller stehen zu lassen, also möchte ich es verkaufen.
Nun habe ich gehört, dass teilweise auch Avalanche Rahmen im Umlauf sind, die einfach mit Zaskar Aufklebern versehen wurden. Bisher habe ich da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, weil ich immer davon ausgegangen bin, dass es ein originales Zaskar LE ist.
Nun möchte ich vor dem Verkauf doch mal Gewissheit haben. Ich habe schon viel gegooglet. Es scheint so, dass eine runde Abschlusskappe (wie bei meinem) hinten am Oberrohr nicht auf ein Zaskar hindeutet. Allerdings hab ich auch herausgefunden, dass eben manchmal doch auch Zaskars mit runder Kappe (statt ebener) gebaut wurden.
Weiterhin habe ich gelesen, dass bei allen Rahmennummern, wo auch Buschstaben enthalten sind, kein originales Zaskar hintersteckt. Kann man das wirklich so verallgemeinern?
Meine Rahmennummer lautet H4J13962.
Ich würde mich über Input freuen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Ich versuche mal 2 Bilder anzuhängen, die ich gerade parat habe. Ich versuche allerdings die Tage mal bessere bzw. aussagekräftigere Bilder zu machen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2010)

Am einfachste erkennst Du es am Material, Zaskar 6061 Alu, die anderen 700... Alu.
Wobei das 700... stabiler ist, aber etwas schwerer.
Normalerweise ist die Alusorte in den Ausfallenden eingeprägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist leider kein Zaskar. Rahmennummer ist eine Nummer von Fernost-Rahmen. Zaskar-Rahmennummern bestehen nur aus Zahlen.


----------



## Marc_M (10. Oktober 2010)

Also auf dem Sattelrohr ist unten über dem Tretlager ein Aufkleber "6061-T6" vorhanden. Auf dem Ausfallende ist neben der Rahmennummer noch eine 7005 vermerkt (auf beiden Ausfallenden innen).

Gibt es wirklich keine Zaskar Rahmen mit Buchstaben in der Rahmennummer? Ich war bislang wirklich immer der Meinung, dass ich ein originales Zaskar damals erstanden habe. Wenn ich die Rahmennummer richtig deute, wurde der Rahmen ja 1994 produziert. Wurden zu der Zeit überhaupt schon GT Rahmen in Fernost geschweißt? Dachte, das begann erst einige Jahre später...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Oktober 2010)

Definitely not an American made Zaskar.  Could possibly be a 2001 Zaskar Race which was made in Taiwan and was the first Taiwan built Zaskar....but even that is not likely with the age of the parts on the frame.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Oktober 2010)

wird ein avalanche sein als zaskar umgelabelt.

zaskars hatten immer eine 8-stellige zahlenkombo am ausfallende eingestanzt.
deien nummer wird unterm tretlager sein?
außerdem hätte kevin erkennen müssen dass die gussets im steuerkopfbereich auf vor 96 schließen lassen.

aber wieso kaufst du heutzutage noch ein so altes bike zum trialen?
früher waren die teile mal recht geil eils nix anderes gab was gehalten hat, aber probier mal ein aktuelles 26" trial bike, unterschied wie tag und nacht!

mfg


----------



## Marc_M (10. Oktober 2010)

Ne, also die Nummer ist am Ausfallende eingestanzt.  Kann mir irendwie noch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es ein Avalanche ist. Der Verkäufer damals schien nicht den Eindruck zu erwecken, als wolle er mich über den Tisch ziehen. Aber ich denke mal, dass Avalanche und Zaskar ähnlich robust sind. Wie hoch war denn der Preisunterschied damals?  Und wie kommst du auf ein 96er Baujahr? Ich dachte, die Rahmennummer weist auf 94er Jahrgang hin.  Ist schon ne Weile her, wo ich mir das Bike zum Trialen aufgebaut hatte. Ich mag die Zaskar Rahmen einfach und ich wollte auch kein ausschließlich für Trial zu verwendenes 26Zoll Bike (für Trial hab ich ja Trialbikes). Ich wollte damit auch mal ein paar Kilometer durch den Wald rocken oder ähnliches, also daher wäre mir ein reines 26Zoll Trialbike zu spezialisiert gewesen.  Anyway, hätte jemand Interesse an Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Innenlager? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bock, sich auf Basis dieses Zaskar- oder Avalanche Rahmens ein MTB-Trialbike aufzubauen.


----------



## kingmoe (10. Oktober 2010)

Schei ß drauf, es wird sich als Avalanche genauso fahren, wie ein Zassi.
Und spätere Zassis waren durchaus auch mal aus 7000er Alu, also nicht immer aus 6061.
Wenn das Rad aus 1994 ist, dann spricht auch der runde Abschluss am Oberrohr hinten für NICHT Zaskar.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2010)

ich habe geschrieben dass das gusset unter dem oberrohr auf VOR bj 96 schließen lässt!

ab 96er bj war das gusset unter dem unterrohr und das ganze unterohr war dick wie ein ofenrohr.


----------



## Marc_M (11. Oktober 2010)

Was könnte man denn für das Bike preislich noch bekommen? Beziehungsweise nicht für das komplette Bike, ein Kollege wollte ein paar Komponenten kaufen. Demnach würde ich Rahmen mit Innenlager, Gabel (PlanetX - sehr stabiles Teil), Vorbau (Kore), Steuersatz (FSA), Downhill-Lenker (Answer - auch mega robust), Sattelstütze und Sattel (Flite Titanium) als Set verkaufen. Ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt für jemanden, der Trial-Ambitionen hat und sich ein 26Zoll MTB dafür aufbauen will. Als reine Trial-Rahmen gibt es sicherlich geeignetere, aber damit kann man dann ja auch so mal ne Runde durch den Wald oder die Stadt gurken. Mit nem reinen Trialbike (egal ob 20Zoll oder 26Zoll) fahr ich nicht mehrere Kilometer!


----------



## Marc_M (15. Oktober 2010)

So, nun habe ich das Bike mal zerlegt. Nun sind nur noch die Komponenten dran, die ich mit dem Rahmen zusammen verkaufen möchte. Ich versuche jetzt noch einmal ein Bild beizufügen. Vielleicht können sich die Experten hier im Forum nun ein genaueres Bild machen, ob es sich hierbei tatsächlich um ein Zaskar LE handelt oder ob es ein umgelabeltes Avalanche ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2010)

Da brauchen wir uns kein Bild mehr machen. Bleibt dabei: Es handelt sich um keinen Zaskar. Rad ist vor 1996 gebaut worden, da noch das 2-Bolt-Schaltauge verwendet wurde. Ob es nun ein Avalanche oder Backwoods ist, kann Dir keiner sagen


----------



## alecszaskar (17. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht passender im Auktionswarnungs-Thread?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rahmen-Anbauteile-Trial-Dual-Dirt-Street-/270650847381?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f040c3095


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Oktober 2010)

ohgott. ich weiss was jetzt passiert...


----------



## Lousa (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei so Dingen find ich immer wieder witzig, wie aus:

"Bleibt dabei: Es handelt sich um keinen Zaskar." (Zitat: gt-heini)

dann:

"es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach..." (Zitat Marc in seiner eBay-Auktion)

wird.


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2010)

Wobei das Ding bei dem Startpreis wahrscheinlich eh nicht verkauft wird. Aber es war ja be Ebay kostenloses Einstellen angesagt.

Über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen ist er sich aber nicht im klaren. Über kurz oder lang schaut jeder GT-Besitzer hier vorbei.


----------



## Marc_M (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, ich habe mehr als ausdrücklich im Auktionstext darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Recherchen Zweifel aufkommen lassen, dass ich tatsächlich damals ein Zaskar gekauft habe. Wie es ausschaut, habe ich beim Kauf vergessen, mich mal einschlägig vorher zu informieren. Mir war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht bewusst, dass solche Machenschaften (Umlabeln) häufiger auftreten.
Ich habe mich mit der Rahmennummer auch mal an GT gewandt, in der Hoffnung, dass man mir Infos geben kann. Da kam aber keine Antwort zurück.
Wie dem auch sei, ein originaler GT Rahmen ist es ja. Und kürzlich lief genau so ein Rahmen mit vergleichbarer Rahmennummer H4.... bei Ebay aus, da war es wirklich nur der Rahmen ohne weitere Komponenten. Der stand am Ende irgendwo zwischen 120-130 Euro meine ich. Hier hatte der Verkäufer den Rahmen auch als Zaskar angeboten, ich denke es war wie bei mir Unwissenheit. Erst auf Anfragen von GT-Experten hat er dann die Auktion noch ergänzt, dass es wohl ein umgelabelter Avalanche Rahmen sein könne. Ich habe das dann natürlich gleich in den Text mit reingeschrieben, so kann es jeder selbsr für sich entscheiden.
Die 300 Euro Startpreis hatte ich erst einmal so angesetzt, weil ein Kumpel Interesse geäußert hat und wir den Preis so vereinbart haben. Da er aber erst einmal nicht flüssig ist, würde ich das Rahmenset eben auch anderweitig zu dem Preis abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (18. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es juristisch evtl. sauber ist, bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack, da ja der Auktionstitel lediglich Zaskar enthält. 
Hätte man sicherlich ohne Haarspaltereien eleganter lösen können. 

just my 0,02  eigtl. ist es mir aber total egal


----------



## Marc_M (18. Oktober 2010)

OK, wie denn? Einfach im Titel nur GT Rahmen schreiben?


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Oktober 2010)

Du bist doch ein erwachsener Mann?!
Das kannste Dir dann schon selber überlegen. Die Möglichkeiten sind aber nahezu unbegrenzt. Selbst wenn man das unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Erlösmaximierung betrachtet.


----------



## Marc_M (18. Oktober 2010)

So, nun mal ne kleine Änderung im Auktionstitel eingefügt in der Hoffnung, dass sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigen.
Ich hab absolut kein Interesse daran jemanden über den Tisch zu ziehen, selbst wenn mir das anscheinend mal passiert ist.
Für jemanden, der definitiv ein Zaskar haben will, wird die Auktion uninteressant sein. Die werden sich das Bike ja ohnehin nicht für Trial oder ähnliches aufbauen, sondern versuchen es möglicht originalgetreu wieder aufzubauen. Mit den Anbauteilen spricht es eher jemanden an, dem es letztendlich egal ist, ob es wirklich ein Zaskar oder ein Avalanche ist. Hauptsache man kann sich mit den Komponenten ein grundsolides Bike zum Spaßhaben aufbauen.


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Oktober 2010)

Gemüter beruhigen? Glaub mir hier hat sich noch gar keiner so richtig aufgeregt. 
Wie gesagt mir ist es eigtl. schietegal und sogar GT-Heini, von dem ich da deutlichere Worte erwartet hatte, scheint wohl entweder "altersmilde" geworden zu sein oder zumindest resiginert zu haben.


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich so schlimm 

Du hast es doch ganz allein geschafft. 

Außerdem war es nicht die erste Auktion bei Ebay und wird auch sicherlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein


----------



## Marc_M (18. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, ja leider bin ich erst durch die Zaskar-Recherche hier auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. Ich hab auch schon in älteren Beiträgen herumgestöbert, daher weiß ich mittlerweile, dass die Thematik ein "Dauerbrenner" zu sein scheint. Vorher war mir das wirklich gar nicht so bewusst... aber man lernt ja auch dazu.


----------



## tedeschino (23. Oktober 2010)

Interessant ist hier doch, wie mit aller Macht versucht wird, irgendwie den Namen Zaskar mit in die Auktion zu bringen.
Anders als mit dieser Illusion lassen sich die gewünschten 300 Euro auch nicht durch setzen

Da muss ich nicht GT fragen, um zu wissen, daß es kein Zaskar ist.


----------



## alecszaskar (26. Oktober 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wobei das Ding bei dem Startpreis wahrscheinlich eh nicht verkauft wird.


Bereits 1 Gebot abgegeben.

Verkauft


----------



## Kruko (27. Oktober 2010)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Bereits 1 Gebot abgegeben.
> 
> Verkauft



Jeden Tag steht ein neuer Dummer auf. Ich hätte es nicht erwartet. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, wann hier der nächste Thread mit dem selben Thema geöffnet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (27. Oktober 2010)

na spätestens der Käufer wird sich hier anmelden um nachzufragen, ob das gekaufte Zaskar auch wirklich ein Zassi ist...


----------



## Kruko (27. Oktober 2010)

Das mein ich ja. 

Und dann geht wieder das Gejammere los, dass es doch eigentlich als Zaskar gekauft wurde und ob wir uns nicht irren könnten.   

Und am Ende steht sowas dann wieder in der Bucht und wird als Zaskar verkauft. Wahrscheinlich wieder mit dem Hinweis, dass da ja kein wirklich großer Unterschied sei.

Für mich ist es aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob ein Rahmen "handmade in USA" oder auf dem Roboter in Fernost geschweißt wurde.


----------



## Fireball83 (31. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss den Thread nochmal aufleben lassen. Wer kann mir sagen ob es sich hier um ein original oder gefaktes Zaskar handelt? Soll angeblich Bj. 1996 sein, was aufgrund der 2-Bolt-Ausfallenden nicht ganz passt. Am linken Ausfallende befindet sich folgende Einstanzung: H3H04947. Komischerweise hat der Rahmen am Oberohr noch folgende Nr.: B-6 06212 31...mehr kann ich nicht entziffern. Der eingeschweißte Einsatz hinterm Steuerrohr ist wohl gewölbt. Tippe auf kein Zaskar.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Das hast du schon alles ganz treffend zusammengefasst: Es ist leider weder Zaskar, noch weniger LE und auch kein '96 Baujahr.

Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, gibt die erste Ziffer Aufschluss über das Produktionsjahr - sollte also bei "H3...." ein '93 Baujahr sein. Vermutlich solltest du irgendwo in den Ausfallern noch eine vierstellige Nr. finden, die dir evtl. mehr Aufschluss über das eigentliche Modell geben könnte, diese kennzeichnet nämlich das Rahmenmaterial.
Die (höherwertigen) Alu-Modelle ab 1996 lassen sich übrigens recht gut am konifizierten Unterrohr und dem Schaltauge mit einer Schraube erkennen. Die einfachen Modelle hatten zwar (teilweise) noch unkonifizierte Rohre, aber trotzdessen schon das neue Schaltauge.

Die Nr. auf dem Oberrohr ist wahrscheinlich eine polizeiliche Registrierung. Aufgrund der Farbe und den Dekorresten an der Sattelstrebe würde ich (ohne Gewähr) auf ein in 1993 hergestelltes und in 1994 vertriebenes Terramoto in midnight blue tippen. (Und für den Rahmen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 40,00€ geben wollen)


----------



## Fireball83 (31. Dezember 2017)

Wow. Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Habe jetzt erfahren, dass das Material aus 7005er Alu besteht. Also definitiv kein Zaskar. Die Nr. auf dem Oberrohr ist tatsächlich eine polizeiliche Registrierung. 

Hatte das Terramoto noch U-Brakes oder schon Canits? 

Bin mir unsicher ob 90,-€ für den Rahmen in Ordnung sind. Hätte noch ein paar Teile herumfliegen und suche einen passenden GT Rahmen für einen netten und günstigen Aufbau. Ist halt in diesem Fall leider ein FAKE-Zaskar.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2017)

7005 würde auf jeden Fall zum Terramoto passen. U-Brakes wurden bei GT nur bis Ende '92 verbaut. Ab '93 Cantis, ab '96 vereinzelt bei höherwertigen Modellen V-Brake, ab '98 ausnahmslos.

Naja, 90,00€ würde ich persönlich höchstensl für den Rahmen ausgeben, wenn der Lack noch in entsprechend gutem Zustand wäre. Dann hab lieber noch ein wenig Geduld auf Ebay-(Kleinanzeigen) oder schalt doch ne Suchanzeige hier Verkaufs-Thread. Mit etwas Glück hat Jemand was in "16 übrig.
Und falls der VK doch noch mit sich reden lässt und dir preislich entgegenkommt - die grausamen Sticker runter, ggf. ein paar eher passende drauf und n schönen Aufbau draus gemacht. Die Farbe ist nämlich recht schick!


----------



## Fireball83 (31. Dezember 2017)

Die Farbe finde ich auch recht ansprechend. Da würden auf jeden Fall Maguras montiert werden. 
Fies ist nur, dass die Cops auf dem Oberrohr ihre Nummer eingestanzt haben. Ich schau mal was sich preislich machen lässt...
Die 18" passen denke ich für mein 183cm ganz gut.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich wirklich um einen 18"-Rahmen handelt, da mir das kleine Rahmendreieck recht nach 16" aussieht. Aber auch hierfür gibt's ne Lösung, denn im Normalfall war auch die Rahmengröße in die hinteren Ausfaller eingestanzt. GT hat immer Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Oberrohr gemessen. Bin selbst 180cm und saß im Vergleich zwischen "16 und "18 auf ersterem eher wie ein Frosch auf der Gießkanne. 
Und diese Registriernummer direkt auf's Oberrohr zu dengeln ist wirklich selten dämlich und m.M. wirklich wertmindernd.
Maguras: 

So. Jetzt ersma gut gerutscht!


----------



## Fireball83 (31. Dezember 2017)

Der Rahmen hat folgende Maße:
Tretlagermitte bis Sitzrohroberkante:468 mm
Tretlagermitte bis Oberrohrmitte: 407 mm
Sitzrohrmitte bis Steuerrohrmitte: 542 mm

Vielleicht bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei einem Bravado LE. Das hat wenigstens Groovetube  und ist schön schlank.

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (1. Januar 2018)

Ist ein 16" Rahmen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2018)

H3 erail number means it was Taiwan Hodaka built in 1993 in Taiwan.  This means it is not a Zaskar.....probably an Avalanche AL or Pantera from the 1993 model year that's been repainted and had 1996 model year Zaskar decals put on it.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2018)

[QUOTE = "Fireball83, post: 14995985, member: 59881"] The frame has the following dimensions:
Bottom bracket center to seat bottom edge: 468 mm
Bottom bracket center to top tube center: 407 mm
Seat tube center to center of control tube: 542 mm

Maybe then I would rather stay with a Bravado LE. This has at least Groovetube :thumb:and is nice and slim.

You also a :beer:happy new year [/ QUOTE]


The Bravado LE was steel.....the frame pictured is aluminum.


----------



## Fireball83 (2. Januar 2018)

Only steel is real ;-)


----------



## moped-tobias (2. Januar 2018)

Im übrigen wurde der oben gezeigte Rahmen mal als Terramoto bei Kleinanzeigen verkauft und dann (von einem neueren Besitzer) umgelabelt. Zuletzt wurde der Rahmen noch ohne Flaschenhalter bei Kleinanzeigen angeboten - laut Beschreibung mit herausgerissenem Flaschenhaltergewinde. 
Auf den vorherigen Bildern war das auch gut zu erkennen, da auch entsprechende Lackschäden vorhanden waren. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den Chainsuck, der jetzt durch den "schicken" Kettenstrebenschutz verdeckt wird......interessant wäre nun vor allem zu wissen,  ob denn tatsächlich alle "Gewinde und Führungen in gutem Zustand" sind. 

Summa summarum kein Rahmen, der mir die gewünschten 100€ Wert wäre.


----------



## Fireball83 (2. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon sehr verdächtig. Der Besitzer behauptet den Rahmen in Amerika gekauft zu haben. Er bietet den Rahmen übrigens auch hier im Bikemarkt als Zaskar o.ä. an. Die Gewinde sollen einwandfrei sein.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1055976-gt-zaskar-o-a-rahmen-18-mit-steuersatz-und-innenlager

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-o-ae-rahmen-18-mit-steuersatz-und-innenlager/779894418-217-3455


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moped-tobias (2. Januar 2018)

Ich würd mir den Rahmen mal blanko, also ohne Flaschenhalter und ohne Kettenstrebenschutz, zeigen lassen. 

Und dass der Rahmen als Terramoto von Deutschland nach USA verkauft wurde, um den dort als "Zaskar" zu kaufen und wieder nach D zu bringen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und was daran 800€ Wert sein soll ebenso. 

Mir ist für den schlechten Zustand zuviel falscher/unlogischer Inhalt in der Beschreibung. Da würd ich eher einen kleinen Aufpreis in Kauf nehmen und mir vom Ceo das Bravado holen, besserer Zustand und fairer Preis!


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Januar 2018)

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen .

Ich hatte den Verkäufer auch schon auf Kleinanzeigen darauf hingewiesen , dass es sich nicht um ein Zaskar handelt und ihm auch dementsprechend aufs IBC verwiesen - wo er ihn ja auch anbietet . Hat er ziemlich lange ignoriert .

In dem Zustand findest du auch "ehrliche" Rahmen und die kosten dann auch nur ein Drittel oder als Komplettrad den hier aufgerufenen Rahmenpreis .


----------



## Fireball83 (2. Januar 2018)

Danke, bin schon mit einem netten Bravado LE mit einer Manitou Magnum 1 fündig geworden.


----------



## moped-tobias (2. Januar 2018)

Fireball83 schrieb:


> Danke, bin schon mit einem netten Bravado LE mit einer Manitou Magnum 1 fündig geworden.



Kann man nur hoffen, dass es jedem weiteren Interessenten ähnlich geht und das Geld besser angelegt wird.


----------



## Fireball83 (2. Januar 2018)

Allerdings. Meine Hinweise wurden auch ignoriert. Ich hoffe mal dass das Bravado meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ;-)


----------

